# Ms Dynamiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

WTF is this all about! She is almost completely illiterate, & has a real attitude problem.

Also she had some 'song' which I think had slanderous comments in it, about 'Tell me how many African's died for the baguettes on your Rolex?'. I cannot believe Rolex did not complain about this wording, although I dare say the average Rolex buyer has very little knowledge of such an annoying jumped-up cow...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

LOLOLOL mmmmmm still love my Darius, craig david and blue ... shall I go on? ;D


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Ain't got no baguettes on my Rolex, turkey salad or otherwise 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL Bagettes or Bouquets hehehehe


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

She is very talented,and do u actually know how many africans die in dimond mines each yr,its alot anyway and payed a pitence 
How is that slanderous anyway


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's baguettes, a type of diamond cut, may be wrong.

How many diamond miners do die each year anyway?

Whats the main cause, tunnel collapse, dust inhalation, internal bleeding from swallowing uncut diamonds, being bludgeoned to death for being found with internal bleeding due to...........?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Miss Dynamite and all MOBO's are fantastic in my opinion  I can't listen to enough it


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

What a MOBO ???


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Not wanting to sound arse-like, but I dont care how many Africans die in diamond mines each year. It is a dangerous occupation. Any kind of mining is dangerous, as is offshore oil-work. People die in their jobs all the time. I feel she was just trying to be outspoken & opinionated, when she would have been better off going to school & learning to speak properly. At least that way she might be able to make a decent thankyou speech, without filling it with 'fanks & fankyooos'.

I felt it was slanderous to the Rolex name because it implied at least 2 Africans died per Rolex manufactured. With the hype about people wearing fur coats & that being inhumane, I cannot believe if this claim could be substantiated there wouldnt be some kind of serious issue.

I would be most interested to hear this is not the case, & that several Africans do indeed die per Rolex manufactured.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

NM-225 MOBO stands for 'Music of Black Origin' LOL and no I am not some african bird who dances half nekkid hehehe I am true Essex bird *tweet* hehehehe .


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i shall treat the last comment with the contempt it deserves :-X


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> She is almost completely illiterate, & has a real attitude problem


back off to radio 4 for you then...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Miss Dynamiteeeeeeeee

So what is she, a London urban MOBO singer then ???
(I missed the BriTTs show)

Whatever, I think she's great 8)

Which is the complete opposite to what I think of Eminem... ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I thought she had a great band when she played on Later With Jools a while back. Mind they played real instruments live with no tapes, which must confuse a lot of the youngsters 

Personally it is all the sub-categorising of black soul music (anyone remember that) which gets on my tits.

R and fucking B indeed. Garage shed biscuit tin rap hop trance fuck head. Swing? Fuck off. Huh.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I thought she had a great band when she played on Later With Jools a while back.


I saw this program (was it on Jules Holland's Hooteney on new years eve?) she was fantastic Â [smiley=dude.gif]



> Mind they played real instruments live with no tapes, which must confuse a lot of the youngsters


Indeed Â ;D



> Personally it is all the sub-categorising of black soul music (anyone remember that) which gets on my tits.
> 
> R and fucking B indeed. Â Garage shed biscuit tin rap hop trance fuck head. Swing? Â Fuck off. Huh. Â


Yep. A visit to a CD shop now days can be a very confusing experience. I always walk out with a totally different CD than the one I intended to buy on the way in Â :


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I afraid I missed the Brits..I put this down to being post-pubescent.

Away Dynamite's cool, I don't care what she said.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I afraid I missed the Brits..I put this down to being post-pubescent.
> 
> Away Dynamite's cool, I don't care what she said.


I didn't know that she could actually speak.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Garage shed biscuit tin rap hop trance fuck head. Swing


that'll be a category in next years Brits..


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> NM-225 MOBO stands for 'Music of Black Origin'


Is that not racist? I am sure if there was a category for music of white origin people would go mad...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL to all the replies here 8)

"I missed the BriTTs" - WTF am I on about - I was in the pub with a friend - we DID see the Brits - but I was engaged in a very interesting conversation with my friend - maybe the beers dulled my memory a little as well :

Off to buy a Tom Jones CD today


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Along with hundreds of other women!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Off to buy a Tom Jones CD today


be sure to let us know what you ACTUALLY walk out with then... *lol*



> Yep. A visit to a CD shop now days can be a very confusing experience. I always walk out with a totally different CD than the one I intended to buy on the way in


Yeah, thats amnesia / dyslexia for you


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

... buying a Tom Jones CD .......



> Along with hundreds of other women!!


*LOL*

.... I'll be buying it for the wife Â :



> be sure to let us know what you ACTUALLY walk out with then...


Don't worry, my mission will be to buy the Norah Jones CD, thanks to the recommendations on here Â


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> but I dont care how many Africans die in diamond mines each year.


Twat


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Jgoodman00 I was not being racist what so ever  this is a theme for all good RnB and Reggae. It is a fact it is known at 'MOBO'. 
They have their own awards too. Way Way better than the Brit awards. 
The kind of artists this include are ... Craig David, Romeo, Ashanti, LL Cool J, Beverley Knight, Byron Stingily, Hinda Hicks, Kele Le Roc, Lynden David Hall, Mica Paris, Roachford, Alicia Keyes, Mis-Teeq, Honeyz, Mary J Blige, Missy Elliott and man many more. 
Try listening to it some it is really soulful and does'nt do ya head in . Hope that explains it a bit better .


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> on Feb 20th, 2003, 10:26pm, Abi wrote:NM-225 MOBO stands for 'Music of Black Origin'
> 
> Is that not racist? I am sure if there was a category for music of white origin people would go mad...


Yes I can just see the angry mobs on the streets of Harlem protesting at being excluded from the Country & Western category in the 2003 MOWOs : :

Funny thread though


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

But why should it cause such a protest if there was such a thing called 'music of white origin'? Sorry but I don't understand what the big issue is all over miss Dynamite :-/. LOL! Also white singers can't sing like 'black' singers! Well apart from Kylie M of course but do you lot really like her or her singing lets face it she is grade one slapper LOL ;D and yes I also adore her too .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh crikes this damn forum is affecting the way I think.

Went into HMV, thumbed both Norah Jones and Tom Jones greatest hits. ( put Norah back, bought TJ)

Been singing all morning

Help yourself to my lips , to my arms and let .........blah blah

and Whats up Pussycat (wooo, wooo, woo woo)

I need help, and I need it NOW


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*WE* need help, too, Lisa... your singing is AWFUL


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can't help thinking "dynamite" is a bit "old hat" now, too...

Surely if she wants to be 'down with it', 'keepin it real, gangsta bitchin westside flava' she should rename herself Semtex or C4.....?

I'll get my puff jacket


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Twat


 : : :

Have you ever bought diamonds?

If so, then surely you dont care how many Africans die? If you did, you would not buy them. I am sure many people on this board have bought diamonds, but would not want to admit to not caring about Africans dieing...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Can't help thinking "dynamite" is a bit "old hat" now, too...
> 
> Surely if she wants to be 'down with it', 'keepin it real, gangsta bitchin westside flava' she should rename herself Semtex or C4.....?
> 
> I'll get my puff jacket


lol...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Jgoodman00 I was not being racist what so ever Â  this is a theme for all good RnB and Reggae. Â It is a fact it is known at 'MOBO'. Â
> They have their own awards too. Â Way Way better than the Brit awards. Â
> The kind of artists this include are ... Craig David, Romeo, Ashanti, LL Cool J, Beverley Knight, Byron Stingily, Hinda Hicks, Kele Le Roc, Lynden David Hall, Mica Paris, Roachford, Alicia Keyes, Mis-Teeq, Honeyz, Mary J Blige, Missy Elliott and man many more. Â
> Try listening to it some it is really soulful and does'nt do ya head in . Â Hope that explains it a bit better Â .


I wasnt trying to imply you were being racist :. I was implying that I think in the ridiculous overly-PC world we live in, this must be racist. I dont actually care what it stands for, nor do I care if it does show preference to certain color or creed. I do however care if this 'racism' can only work one way, which certainly appears to be the case.

Nowadays, people from all races & origins etc do all manner of jobs equally as well. And yet, there are a select few who have a chip on their shoulder & think the world is against them <Halle Berry for one >, when in actual fact, it is their attitude to others which is making the real difference.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Have you ever bought diamonds?


I've never bought diamonds.... personally i'm not into jewellary. However, my opinion of your previous comment remains the same.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I've never bought diamonds.... personally i'm not into jewellary. Â However, my opinion of your previous comment remains the same.


Just for the record, nor have I .


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

JGoodman LOL calm down for god sake! Are you on heat? ;D LOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I would be most interested to hear this is not the case, & *that several Africans do indeed die per Rolex manufactured.*


I find that comment racist :-/ infact i reported it  and then the site went down


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I find that comment racist :-/ infact i reported it  and then the site went down


I am not sure why?


----------

